# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Τεστ photo

## steliosjey

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Efthimis98

Φαίνεται μία χαρά, απλά για να μεγεθυνθεί χρειάζεται να πατήσουμε επάνω. Ο πιο εύκολος τρόπος είναι να κάνεις δεξί κλικ πάνω στην εικόνα, να πατήσεις "Αντιγραφή Διεύθυνσης Εικόνας". Μετά να πατήσεις πάνω στο πλαίσιο με την εικόνα του δένδρου (Insert image), να πατήσεις "From URL", να επικολλήσεις τη διεύθυνση στο λευκό πλαίσιο, να πατήσεις το κουμπί που γράφει "Retrieve remote file and reference locally" και μετά OK.

Εμφανίζεται έτσι: 

 

Αυτό που με προβληματίζει εμένα είναι η προέλευση της καρδερίνας καθώς και οι συνθήκες διαβίωσής της. Είναι ο Πουλίδο;

----------


## steliosjey



----------


## Efthimis98

Γράφαμε μαζί και δεν πρόλαβες να δεις τι έγραψα παραπάνω. Όμοια με πριν:

----------


## steliosjey

Οχι δεν ειναι ο Πουλιδο ειναι η αλλη καρδερινα που εχω,και κανω δοκιμες στα διαφορα προγραμματα απο adroid συσκευη που δεν χρειαζεται να κανεις εγγραφη για να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια.Η προελευση της καρδερινας ειναι απο εκτροφεα γειτονα που δεν βαζει δαχτυλιδια στα πουλια(παλιας σχολης εκτροφεας),την οποια μου την εδωσε εδω και μια εβδομαδα ως θηλυκια αλλα εχω τις αμφιβολιες μου γι'αυτο και οι δοκιμες πριν ζητησω και την αποψη των μελων του forum,οσο αφορα τις συνθηκες διαβιωσης σε διαβεβαιω ειναι πολυ καλες μονο το κλουβακι της φωτογραφιας ειναι λιγο χαλια.

----------


## Efthimis98

Για αυτό άλλωστε μιλάω και εγώ... γιατί κατά τα άλλα βλέπω και γλιστρίδα και σουπιοκόκκαλο.  :winky:

----------


## steliosjey

Και αυγοτροφες jk21.Τελικά τα κατάφερα με τις φωτογραφίες αλλα δεν τα καταφερα με την μετονομασία θεματος απο android.

----------


## Efthimis98

Που ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις μετονομασία; Στο φόρουμ;

Αν ναι, τότε αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο στα πρώτα 10 λεπτά δημιουργίας του θέματος, μετά πρέπει να στείλεις αναφορά στην Δ.Ο. και αυτή θα αναλάβει να το αλλάξει.

----------


## steliosjey

> Που ακριβώς θέλεις να κάνεις μετονομασία; Στο φόρουμ;
> 
> Αν ναι, τότε αυτό μπορείς να το κάνεις μόνο στα πρώτα 10 λεπτά δημιουργίας του φόρουμ, μετά πρέπει να στείλεις αναφορά στην Δ.Ο. και αυτή θα αναλάβει να το αλλάξει.


Ναι στην πορεία το ανακάλυψα,σ'ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

----------

